# Prescription charges in Cyprus



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi

How do prescription charges work in Cyprus? Also are there are concessions for people with a chronic condition and who will therefore need medication on a regular basis?

Any insight would be much appreciated - thank you in advance


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Some useful info here





__





Healthcare for UK nationals living in Cyprus


How to get state healthcare if you live, work or study in Cyprus.




www.gov.uk





Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Generally speaking, each prescription under the GESY scheme costs €1. If the medication is required long term, the doctor will often write a prescription for 3 or even 6 months supply, but the dispensing pharmacy will only give you one months supply at a time and will write on the prescription (which you retain) the date on which you can pick up another months supply. Each return will cost €1. The charge for a visit to the GP or Consultant is €6 per visit and there is a €10 charge for a medical service (like, for example, an X Ray). Each of these payments is known as a co-payment. The maximum co-payment you can pay in any year is €150. If you reach this figure, you pay no more for prescriptions or anything else for the rest of the year.


----------



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

Shotokan101 said:


> Some useful info here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim


----------



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Generally speaking, each prescription under the GESY scheme costs €1. If the medication is required long term, the doctor will often write a prescription for 3 or even 6 months supply, but the dispensing pharmacy will only give you one months supply at a time and will write on the prescription (which you retain) the date on which you can pick up another months supply. Each return will cost €1. The charge for a visit to the GP or Consultant is €6 per visit and there is a €10 charge for a medical service (like, for example, an X Ray). Each of these payments is known as a co-payment. The maximum co-payment you can pay in any year is €150. If you reach this figure, you pay no more for prescriptions or anything else for the rest of the year.


That's really useful - thanks


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

One other thing to bear in mind is that not all drugs are available through GESY - and even those that are may cost you more than €1.00. YOu can find the GESY drug catalogue at https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-11-2019.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3kWub52ntYtoZHR3jQC_Ax

Cheers,


----------



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

nhowarth said:


> One other thing to bear in mind is that not all drugs are available through GESY - and even those that are may cost you more than €1.00. YOu can find the GESY drug catalogue at https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwi47K3hzdb1AhVIAmMBHRY9DXMQFnoECB0QAQ&url=https://www.gesy.org.cy/el-gr/annualreport/ghs-drug-catalogue-22-11-2019.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3kWub52ntYtoZHR3jQC_Ax
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for this Nigel. I'm going to make a coffee and give it a read


----------



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

CT1208 said:


> Thanks for this Nigel. I'm going to make a coffee and give it a read


Sorry you're not Nigel but thank you so much much. It's much appreciated!

Quick question - in order to qualify for Gesy I have to be a permanent resident. Is that correct?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

CT1208 said:


> Quick question - in order to qualify for Gesy I have to be a permanent resident. Is that correct?


Correct.






Cyprus GHS


General Health System




www.gesy.org.cy


----------



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi CT1208

Here are guidance notes from GESY:

Primarily, you must reside in the areas that are controlled by the Republic of Cyprus. If you are a resident of the government controlled areas you are a GHS beneficiary if:

a) you are employed, or
b) you have acquired permanent residence status, or
c) you have been granted refugee or supplementary protection status, or
d) you are a member of the family of a beneficiary or
e) you are insured in another EU Member State.

Assuming you're not a permanent resident in Cyprus - as the UK is no longer part of the EU, you will no longer be insured in another EU member state. So unless you meet one of the other criteria it will take some time before you can acquire permanent residence status and qualify for GESY.

Regards,


----------



## CT1208 (Jul 10, 2021)

nhowarth said:


> Hi CT1208
> 
> Here are guidance notes from GESY:
> 
> ...


Thanks - much appreciated


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi CT1208
> 
> Here are guidance notes from GESY:
> 
> ...


What about those holding an S1 form Nigel ? 

Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Shotokan101 said:


> What about those holding an S1 form Nigel ?
> 
> Jim


A permanent resident (S3 holder) is entitled to be a beneficiary of GESY. However, they will be subject to pay GESY tax each year on their income (similar to the NI System in the U.K.). Those who have an S1, however, should write to the Ministry of Health here (email [email protected]) with details of Name, DoB and ID number requesting an exemption from paying the contributions. They will very quickly get a reply with a certificate to exempt them from contributing to GESY. In effect, the U.K. picks up the bill for treatment received by an S1 holder under the GESY scheme which is why no contributions through Cyprus tax are payable. This exemption applies also to MEU1 holders who have an S1.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> A permanent resident (S3 holder) is entitled to be a beneficiary of GESY. However, they will be subject to pay GESY tax each year on their income (similar to the NI System in the U.K.). Those who have an S1, however, should write to the Ministry of Health here (email [email protected]) with details of Name, DoB and ID number requesting an exemption from paying the contributions. They will very quickly get a reply with a certificate to exempt them from contributing to GESY. In effect, the U.K. picks up the bill for treatment received by an S1 holder under the GESY scheme which is why no contributions through Cyprus tax are payable. This exemption applies also to MEU1 holders who have an S1.


Thanks. - that's what I thought the situation was but wasn't clear to me from that article. 

Jim.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

To correct a typo - A permanent resident (S3 *MEU3* or *MUKW3* holder) is entitled to be a beneficiary of GESY.


----------

